# Cannula <6mm?



## Doc_Brown (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone know of a 90-degree cannula shorter than 6mm? I like the Medtronic 6mm ones but I can't use them in my abdomen because there isn't enough flesh there. My buttocks are getting rather spotty and could do with some recovery time!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 18, 2012)

Doc_Brown said:


> Anyone know of a 90-degree cannula shorter than 6mm? I like the Medtronic 6mm ones but I can't use them in my abdomen because there isn't enough flesh there. My buttocks are getting rather spotty and could do with some recovery time!



http://www.advancedtherapeuticsuk.com/infusion-sets  try these. I'm sure they will send you a couple of samples


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, have you thought about trying the sils for your abdomen? I have a drawer of different cannulas that suit my daughter in different areas, no reason you can't have both 90 degree and the ?45's so you can rotate.


----------



## Doc_Brown (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Pumper_Sue, I will call Advanced Therapeutics tomorrow! I ask my DSNs occasionally but it always draws a blank, so I'll pass this on to them, too, perhaps.

Hanmillmum, what do you mean by 'sils'?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 18, 2012)

'Silhouettes' Doc I would think - going in at an angle should make them more suitable for leaner areas. Do you use your love handle area at all? I use 6mm Quicksets sides above hips round to a few inches away from spine and seem to be able to get 2 rows of 4 or 5 sites on each side which makes for a pretty decent rotation pattern (trying to rest my abdomen)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 18, 2012)

DB,
what pump do you have? Wasn't to sure if you had a medtronic, if you do then unless you have an adapter you can not use a set with a luer lock.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 19, 2012)

Have you thought about using an 45 degree angle, I use  45 degree angle in my stomach because not enough of a fat layer for a 90 degree, I do self insert but this isn't any different than a normal injection..


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 19, 2012)

I think that's why Hanmillmum suggested Silhouettes EllieJones - they are the angled ones for a Medtronic pump.


----------



## Doc_Brown (Jul 19, 2012)

I should perhaps have said that my pump is a Medtronic Paradigm 522. It must be getting on for five years old now, so maybe up for a new model?

I tried the silhouettes before but couldn't agree with them. Maybe I'll give them another go, for the abdomen. I've avoided them before, probably only because I like the Quick-serter. No reason, really, I ought to be comfortable with manual insertion after 17 years of injections!

Thanks for your help, all.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 19, 2012)

Doc_Brown said:


> I should perhaps have said that my pump is a Medtronic Paradigm 522. It must be getting on for five years old now, so maybe up for a new model?
> 
> I tried the silhouettes before but couldn't agree with them. Maybe I'll give them another go, for the abdomen. I've avoided them before, probably only because I like the Quick-serter. No reason, really, I ought to be comfortable with manual insertion after 17 years of injections!
> 
> Thanks for your help, all.



Silhouettes come with their own inserter too, don't have to do manually


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 19, 2012)

Doc_Brown said:


> I should perhaps have said that my pump is a Medtronic Paradigm 522. It must be getting on for five years old now, so maybe up for a new model?
> 
> I tried the silhouettes before but couldn't agree with them. Maybe I'll give them another go, for the abdomen. I've avoided them before, probably only because I like the Quick-serter. No reason, really, I ought to be comfortable with manual insertion after 17 years of injections!
> 
> Thanks for your help, all.



Well if you pump that old it's out of warranty so you in deep doo dah if it goes wrong as no back up


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jul 20, 2012)

I had quite a bit of trouble with Quicksets when I started so don't use them at all now. I use mios (similar to Quicksets, but I think a bit sturdier) on the love-handle/back-fat area much like Mike, and use Silhouettes in my stomach. No way in hell I could manually insert! I use the insertion device with these too. Sils are a bit more of a faff but I find these are least likely to fail of all the sets I've tried.

Haven't tried my bum, might give that a go (stomach & love-handles look chicken-pocked!). How do you find that works with jeans? I've never tried it before because I worry about it catching.


----------



## Doc_Brown (Jul 23, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Well if you pump that old it's out of warranty so you in deep doo dah if it goes wrong as no back up



Really?! Shouldn't Medtronic or my DSN or someone have pointed this out to me?


----------



## Doc_Brown (Jul 23, 2012)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Haven't tried my bum, might give that a go (stomach & love-handles look chicken-pocked!). How do you find that works with jeans? I've never tried it before because I worry about it catching.



I've never found it much of a problem, the sets have never snagged on clothing or anything. The only time it's an issue is when I've picked a less-than-perfect spot to insert and then put on a close-fitting pair of jeans and sat down in them. Other than that, buttocks work a treat for me.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2012)

Well. most pump contracts last for 4 or 5 years, so it is getting near the end - but what Sue meant I think was - unless your PCT have sorted out the funding for your replacement pump, should your existing one go down the pan, Medtronic most likely won't just send you a new one, they would want the funding in place.

I've not had mine replaced as yet, not been pumping long enough - so I can't say what the 'normal' procedure is for this.  Might just be worth an ask - for anyone whose pump is getting elderly! - or even if it isn't, so we'd all know what happens when they are due.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 23, 2012)

Doc_Brown said:


> Really?! Shouldn't Medtronic or my DSN or someone have pointed this out to me?



Lol, it's called saving money on your DSN's part. The longer she keeps quiet then the longer the PCT hangs on to it's money.
Your PCT might have a contract with another pump company now though, so if that's the case why would medtronic say anything?

You are in deep doo dah though as I said before no funding in place for another pump and your one goes t*ts up you have no backup.

So you need to get hold of your DSN and find out whats going on. Sooner rather than later.


----------



## Doc_Brown (Jul 23, 2012)

OK, thanks very much guys. That's useful info.

I'm hoping to get a Cellnovo if I can, but they're not available until around November, I'm told. Let's hope the current one lasts until then...


----------

